# Segway ninebot ES1, 2,3,4 headlight modification



## mesa232323 (Nov 20, 2019)

I would like to know if this LED can be upgraded or how I would go about making a duplicate, with a different LED 
This seems like an XP-E (XP-E maglite for comparison) I would like to add XP-G or XML2 style emitter to this piece. It belongs to the headlight of a Segway, Ninebot ES1, 2,3,4 style of scooter. They all share the same headlight. I also tested the voltage at 3volts and 4.5 amps with stock headlamp. 


https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/49095114282/in/dateposted-public


----------



## Marcturus (Jan 26, 2020)

Are these stock amps measured? Isn't that Segway unit supposed to be a "1.5W high-bright LED headlamp"? If I don't know how the concentric-beam looking optic will perform with a larger-die sized led, I'd consider staying conservative in upgrading and just use a lower-K, 80-CRI XP-E2 led.


----------

